# how to lcinch up against someone who is pushing you away?



## MMAfighter (May 8, 2006)

Well i was messing around with my friend to demonstrate a throw....wasn't gonna throw him but i was gonna give him an idea on how ti feels to get thrown....thing is he kept pushing me away...not because he thinks i'm gonna throw him, but because he wanted to test to see how i would do it with him pushing me away...so how would i clinch up when someone is larger than me...as in taller and is pushing you away so you can't clinch up and go for the throw?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (May 8, 2006)

get close, just as he stuck out his hands to push your shoulder, kick him on the chest or groin, as he retract his hand to block your kick, continue get in and clinching.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 8, 2006)

change directions, pull him in, pull him over, shoot under the push, spin with it, etc.

How exactly is he pushing you away?


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

ah..  im gonna be philosophical about answering this..

there's nothing that can stand on 2 legs only.  you have to have at least 3 legs to stand up. this is like simple physics.
Now imagine humans have 3 legs, except that one of them is "invisible", nonetheless it does exist.
what you have to do is trip the third leg to easily put the person down.  so if your friend is pulling you, or resisting, he is pulling towards his backside, that means his third leg extends from his waist to somewhere behind him.  all you have to do is trip that leg and push towards it.

in practice what does that mean?
to trip the leg, you either have to be there pulling more than that leg can carry, or you can uproot that leg by having  your center of gravity lower than his, and then push towards where that leg is.

in other words you do not want to be higher than he is, and you do  not want to be resisting the direction of his energy.  you have to go with it, and if necessary just redirected but never against it.

this isnt the only way you can take down a big person.  i was surprise d how little the energy is needed to trip a much bigger person.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 9, 2006)

well i have my hands out trying to grab something and he's moving my hands away....like whe you play mercy. He's push my hands away, sometimes he's push my shoulders


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 9, 2006)

before attempting to move someone's core, i would suggest learning to deal with their reach.

taking their arms is generally the first stage in most throws. you cannot leave their arms free, because they can stop you in a thousand different ways.

or you have to strike him and throw very swiftly, which is not 'demo friendly' and i wouldnt really suggest it unless you are good friends.

you need to develop entries.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 9, 2006)

Get him too push, pop his arms up and drop under him like a high double.

As soon as he extends his arms too push you should be able to get under them.


----------



## matt.m (May 28, 2006)

a high double is good.  However, if he is pushing then he isn't pulling.  I am not trying to be captain obvious, however I think if he is pushing then maybe an arm drag.  If he has a long shirt on then all the better.


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> ...so how would i clinch up when someone is larger than me...as in taller and is pushing you away so you can't clinch up and go for the throw?


 
First of, to me at least, the idea that you must "clinch up" is destroying the opportunity he is offering you.  One of the most basic rules of Judo says "when pushed, pull".  If it is one specific throw you are trying to pull off, then maybe that is the problem.  Think about the throw you are attempting.  How does his motion aid/defeat the execution of the throw.  If it defeats the throw.....change throws.

:asian:


----------



## green meanie (May 29, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> well i have my hands out trying to grab something and he's moving my hands away....like whe you play mercy. He's push my hands away, sometimes he's push my shoulders


 
Is he backing up while he straight arms you or is he driving into you while he's pushing you back? I've got some suggestions for you but it would help to know which direction he's moving while he's doing this to you. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (May 29, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I've got some suggestions for you but it would help to know which direction he's moving while he's doing this to you. :asian:


I sense some Chaos Wizardry.  Something wicked this way comes. *evil laugh*


----------

